
Are Tech Workers' Skills at Google, Facebook, and Others Overrated? - jonbaer
http://www.fastcompany.com/3062634/the-disconnect-between-staff-skill-and-public-perception-at-facebook-google-and-more
======
mankash666
Certainly, a percentage (guessing under 10%??) of the employees at Google and
Facebook ARE superstars in their fields. But the others are mostly over-rated.

------
matt_wulfeck
This article draws meaningless conclusions. "More innovative"? What does that
even mean?

Companies like Facebook and Google select for engineering talent, not people
trying to turn a sinking ship around.

------
laurentdc
I've read the article twice and I'm still not sure what point it is trying to
convey.

------
coryl
Pretty poor assumptions drawn by the survey.

